# This young lady is pretty darned good!



## westwall (Jan 28, 2012)

I was surfing through liveleak and found this....amazing.


LiveLeak.com - Girl Uses Basketball to Paint Picture


----------



## syrenn (Jan 28, 2012)

looks like she is having a ball painting.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 28, 2012)

Would have been more impressive if she would have been dribbling it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Would have been more impressive if she would have been dribbling it.



Sure, you expect miracles from her but expect nothing from your president.

If you would learn to expect more from your leaders than some street painter you might not make such heinous mistakes in your political choices.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 28, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Would have been more impressive if she would have been dribbling it.




At one point she does... for the lighter "strokes"


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 28, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Would have been more impressive if she would have been dribbling it.
> ...



Seek help for that ODS


----------



## madasheck (Jan 28, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Would have been more impressive if she would have been dribbling it.
> ...



Exactly. Republicans should learn that leadership doesn't mean kissing the butts of the wealthy 1 percent.


----------



## Article 15 (Jan 28, 2012)

madasheck said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Guys ... it's the fuggin' Art's and Crafts forum and a thread about a girl painting with a basketball.

Jeez.............


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 28, 2012)

How cool is THAT?!!!!  I just love stuff like this.  Thanks for posting it!

I had posted this before but since it's along the same lines as this, here it is again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQk-01-qSTw&feature=bf_prev&list=LLvbq0-lhHLOcCwnBafnO8eg&lf=mh_lolz]ART with BLOOD! - Halloween Dexter portrait - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Jan 28, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> How cool is THAT?!!!!  I just love stuff like this.  Thanks for posting it!
> 
> I had posted this before but since it's along the same lines as this, here it is again.
> 
> ART with BLOOD! - Halloween Dexter portrait - YouTube





Very cool....

I guess you can call it real blood shot eyes.


----------



## Dabs (Jan 28, 2012)

westwall said:


> I was surfing through liveleak and found this....amazing.
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Girl Uses Basketball to Paint Picture



I saw this on the news the other morning....awesome!
And when she was asked why she chose Yao as her painting subject...she just shrugged her shoulders and said "Cause" ~LoL~


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 28, 2012)

westwall said:


> I was surfing through liveleak and found this....amazing.
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Girl Uses Basketball to Paint Picture



She is sexy.


----------



## madasheck (Jan 28, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> madasheck said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I wasn't the one who introduced politics into the thread.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 28, 2012)

madasheck said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > madasheck said:
> ...



No, because that was started by our favorite partisan hack Pud Whistler.  4th post.


----------



## csk2summitt (Mar 29, 2012)

Such a great painting. I just love it. Cool sharing. Thanks.


----------



## Liability (Mar 29, 2012)

syrenn said:


> looks like she is having a ball painting.



ouch.


----------



## cblackink (Apr 6, 2012)

Pretty amazing what things people can find for creative expression. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to pass this one along. 


--:: Clean TV ::-- TODAY'S NEWS
Web Today - Christian News, Conservative News and World News


----------



## hobstrabbie (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing! If she can do that with a basketball, how much more can she do with a paint brush. Thanks for this!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 22, 2012)

westwall said:


> I was surfing through liveleak and found this....amazing.
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Girl Uses Basketball to Paint Picture



Yes she can paint but can't dribble worth a damn.


----------



## sitarro (Aug 30, 2012)

This is another painting by Hong Yi, love her energy...... she's got quite a nice eye for architecture also.......that's what she does for a living.

Watch This Girl Incredibly Paint a Portrait of Adele with Burning Candles


----------

